# Diamond/Sunterra press release for may 2



## TUGBrian (May 3, 2008)

Recieved this from our rep at Diamond resorts...figured id pass it along



> VACATION OWNERSHIP EXPERT APPOINTED DIRECTOR OF SALES, EUROPEAN OPERATIONS FOR DIAMOND RESORTS INTERNATIONAL®
> 
> Las Vegas, Nev. - May 2nd, 2008 -- Diamond Resorts International® (DRI), a global leader in the vacation ownership industry, has appointed Neil Cunliffe as Director of Sales, European Operations for DRI. Cunliffe’s primary responsibilities will be to ensure that the DRI product is presented in a manner consistent with DRI’s brand tenets of simplicity, choice and comfort; to assist in the development of new and innovative products; to guide and motivate the European sales team members; and to manage the sales performance of DRI European operations. Cunliffe will report to Marty Kandel, President of European Operations for DRI.
> 
> ...


----------

